# Would you Heat fans trade Wade for Lebron?



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

I just want to see what type of results will get.


----------



## KaBoOm !!! (Apr 30, 2005)

Hell no! Lebron will be a great player, but so will Wade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

NO WAY, Dwayne Wade's My Boy, no way, LeBrons Good but hes not DWYANE WADE!


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Bron is definately a better player. although Wade is probably the best small SG besides AI.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

BenGordon said:


> Bron is definately a better player. although Wade is probably the best small SG besides AI.


That's up for argument. Though Lebron has better numbers, Wade has showed the ability to lead the team when it counts and has torn up the playoffs on multiple occasions. Lebron has yet to demonstrate anything in the postseason. I wouldn't trade Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

No reason for me to want to trade D-Wade


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

I thought about this one a lot, because LeBron is...well, he's a basketball prodigy. Incredibly gifted, with the highest ceiling of anyone to pick up a basketball to this date. But there were two things that made me vote for Wade.

1. I like his game better. LeBron is disgusting and a freak, but I'll take DWade's crossover to any of LeBron's tomohawk slams.

2. I think Dwyane's game, at this point, is more playoff ready and certainly more playoff tested. On top of that he's clearly plays better with pressure. Those things I fell give us a better shot at a title than what LeBron could bring.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

In addition to the reasons Number 2 listed, I'd take Wade because he's not only established a great rapport with the organization and its fans on and off the court, but he's demonstrated great chemistry with the team captain and #1 option, Shaq.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

no, not as this team is constructed.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Loyalty!

Wade stays!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hell no


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think Cleveland lets go of LBJ just for Wade.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Iron Man said:


> Loyalty!
> 
> Wade stays!


I don't think is even cause of loyalty. He is just a better player. Loyalty is more like if you married a girl, that stayed with you, but she aint all that. But once something better comes along you simply stick with the old one, cause of loyalty. Wade aint really about loyalty, cause he is simply a better player. And if it was about loyalty, how come most Heat fans didn't get mad the way we dump Eddie Jones. Cause they were getting a better deal in return.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like Wade better. I love his personality and his imagination and killer instinct on the court. He's just more exciting to watch to me.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

In a Fantasy Draft, I'd take Bron first, but in reality, I don't think I'd let go of Wade... one of my favorite players.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> I like Wade better. I love his personality and his imagination and killer instinct on the court. He's just more exciting to watch to me.


 dude , you just read my mind


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

I'd keep Wade.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

I wonder if any of the Heat fans voted to trade Wade. If there is at least one, not some guy that aint a fan just trying to mess up the poll. Could any of you 6 guys that voted for Wade to get traded, could you come clean and admitt it. Is up to you. But I want to see if a real Heat fan will trade Wade, not some Detroit Piston fan trying to perpetrate as a Heat fan.


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

I want both :biggrin:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I wonder how lopsided this would be if you started it in the Cavaliers board? I for one (Cavs fan) would never trade LeBron even for other players better than Wade.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

It was impossible for this to be done without bias


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

As much as great of a player that I think Dwayne Wade is, you'd be crazy not to trade Dwayne Wade for Lebron James. People are saying sure Lebron James had better numbers, but one thing that both Dwayne Wade and Kobe Bryant had in common were they both had "SHAQ". You guys are forgetting that if Lebron James was traded to the Heat, Shaq and ZO would still both be there to play with him. Can you imagine what kind of damage Lebron James can do with that team? His previous seasons he really only had the help of Zydrunas Illgauskas and Z is nowhere near the impact that Shaq can bring to a team. 

Dwayne Wade definatley has a killer crossover and can take it to the rack. But we have no seen Lebron James at his prime.... he averaged 27ppg 7 assists and 7 rebs in just his second season out of high school. How many players have done that? Lebron James not only can get to the basket, but he is reliable in the 4th. Not only that Lebron James is a "TEAM" player, I feel that as Shaq is getting older Dwayne Wade is going to hog the ball more...nothing wrong with that...but Lebron James already has the mentality that to win he needs to get his teammates involved. If Cleveland offered Lebron James for Dwayne Wade right now, the Miami Heat would be crazy to turn it down. That's all I got to say. :cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> As much as great of a player that I think Dwayne Wade is, you'd be crazy not to trade Dwayne Wade for Lebron James. People are saying sure Lebron James had better numbers, but one thing that both Dwayne Wade and Kobe Bryant had in common were they both had "SHAQ". You guys are forgetting that if Lebron James was traded to the Heat, Shaq and ZO would still both be there to play with him. Can you imagine what kind of damage Lebron James can do with that team? His previous seasons he really only had the help of Zydrunas Illgauskas and Z is nowhere near the impact that Shaq can bring to a team.
> 
> Dwayne Wade definatley has a killer crossover and can take it to the rack. But we have no seen Lebron James at his prime.... he averaged 27ppg 7 assists and 7 rebs in just his second season out of high school. How many players have done that? Lebron James not only can get to the basket, but he is reliable in the 4th. Not only that Lebron James is a "TEAM" player, I feel that as Shaq is getting older Dwayne Wade is going to hog the ball more...nothing wrong with that...but Lebron James already has the mentality that to win he needs to get his teammates involved. If Cleveland offered Lebron James for Dwayne Wade right now, the Miami Heat would be crazy to turn it down. That's all I got to say. :cheers:


 1. We have not seen Dwyane Wade in his prime.
2. Dwyane put up numbers that only 3 only players, all hall of famers, have ever touched in a postseason series.
3. Wade has plenty of clutch plays to his resume, I'd be willing to bet more game winners than LeBron
4. Wade has shown he is as unselfish & humble as anyone in the league, nothing points towards him becoming a ball hog. Wade has been the ultimate teammate, and has led his teams to victories and the playoffs with that mentality.
5. Z isn't Shaq, but Z is easily the 2nd best center in the East, and possibly the league.

Alot of your points really make no sense b/c they don't seperate LeBron from Wade at all, honestly, most of them prove the point in favor of Wade.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 1. We have not seen Dwyane Wade in his prime.
> 2. Dwyane put up numbers that only 3 only players, all hall of famers, have ever touched in a postseason series.
> 3. Wade has plenty of clutch plays to his resume, I'd be willing to bet more game winners than LeBron
> 4. Wade has shown he is as unselfish & humble as anyone in the league, nothing points towards him becoming a ball hog. Wade has been the ultimate teammate, and has led his teams to victories and the playoffs with that mentality.
> ...


 Actually his points dont. His post actually is just a testament of Lebron. HE tried to compare but all he did was speak on what Lebron is good at instead of comparing the 2 players


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Also Shaq. Z was rarely doubled last year so thats a moot point. Yao was better last year as well, Stoudemire basically played Center all last year so hes already 4th. You cant go wrong with either player. To me what seperates the 2 is Lebron's superior physical advantages where because hes so big he will be able to do things that Wade cant because hes smaller


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Also Shaq. Z was rarely doubled last year so thats a moot point. Yao was better last year as well, Stoudemire basically played Center all last year so hes already 4th. You cant go wrong with either player. To me what seperates the 2 is Lebron's superior physical advantages where because hes so big he will be able to do things that Wade cant because hes smaller


Best...avatar....ever


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Actually your right, I wasn't really trying to make a point it was more or less a little recognition for Lebron James. Maybe everyone is biased or maybe everyone is sick of hearing Lebron James being a savior. I still don't see the comparison between Shaq and Z because we all know having Shaq on the team makes it way easier, but comeon now Shaq is one of the most dominant centers of All-Time. Z only looks good in East because well I mean, it's the East? He's only one of the few legit centers left that can actually be produce numbers. Don't get me wrong I am a fan of the Miami Heat but Lebron James is still Lebron James. Sure we have not seen Dwayne Wade in his prime, but we also haven't seen Lebron with a good supporting cast in the playoffs which will probaly be this season. 

All I know is this upcoming season is probaly going to be one of the most exciting and anticipating ones to watch. 



Shaq_Diesel said:


> 1. We have not seen Dwyane Wade in his prime.
> 2. Dwyane put up numbers that only 3 only players, all hall of famers, have ever touched in a postseason series.
> 3. Wade has plenty of clutch plays to his resume, I'd be willing to bet more game winners than LeBron
> 4. Wade has shown he is as unselfish & humble as anyone in the league, nothing points towards him becoming a ball hog. Wade has been the ultimate teammate, and has led his teams to victories and the playoffs with that mentality.
> ...


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes and Dwayne Wade uses a lot of his speed and agility to his game but once you take that away we'd see a more vulnerable Wade vs Lebron James whom like you just stated has the physical attributes to dominate opposing players. 



BEEZ said:


> To me what seperates the 2 is Lebron's superior physical advantages where because hes so big he will be able to do things that Wade cant because hes smaller


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Tough question but I'll go with Lebron...The Kid put up 27/7/7 without any help, now imagin what he'd do with Shaq on his team?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

what the hell are you guys smoking?

Honestly


You have got to be crazy


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> what the hell are you guys smoking?
> Honestly
> You have got to be crazy


I don't know what point you're trying to raise, crazy not to do the trade, or crazy to do it?



> It was impossible for this to be done without bias


BEEZ, sif you shouldn't get rep for that avatar alone. No need to actually make a decent post 

Oops forgot to add, my choice i'd prefer to stick with Wade


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Remember when the Shaq for Odom and Butler trade first broke Heat fans were furious. "I love this young nucleus and don't want it to be broke up!"

I'm guessing if this trade happened Heat fans would be mad at first and then eventually say it was a great trade 4 or 5 days later.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Remember when the Shaq for Odom and Butler trade first broke Heat fans were furious. "I love this young nucleus and don't want it to be broke up!"
> 
> I'm guessing if this trade happened Heat fans would be mad at first and then eventually say it was a great trade 4 or 5 days later.


Yep.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Remember when the Shaq for Odom and Butler trade first broke Heat fans were furious. "I love this young nucleus and don't want it to be broke up!"
> 
> I'm guessing if this trade happened Heat fans would be mad at first and then eventually say it was a great trade 4 or 5 days later.


Not all of us. I loved it when I heard the Shaq to Miami rumors.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Remember when the Shaq for Odom and Butler trade first broke Heat fans were furious. "I love this young nucleus and don't want it to be broke up!"
> 
> I'm guessing if this trade happened Heat fans would be mad at first and then eventually say it was a great trade 4 or 5 days later.


I was extremelly happy. Only Wade would have been traded, I would have been very iffy about the situation.


----------



## LBJ and D-Wade (Jun 22, 2006)

PartisanRanger said:


> That's up for argument. Though Lebron has better numbers, Wade has showed the ability to lead the team when it counts and has torn up the playoffs on multiple occasions. Lebron has yet to demonstrate anything in the postseason. I wouldn't trade Wade.


Ahem this post is old but still...Obviously you didn't watch LeBron in the playoffs.They're my two favorite players probably and I watched all the playoffs.I'm pretty sure he went for a triple double in his first playoff game, he also had like..two other triple doubles..(atleast one)...He and Gooden were the only two to play well against the Pistons so he practically carried his team over the best defensive team in the league..
Not to take anything away from how amazing Wade was in the playoffs LeBron definetly proved himself in his first playoffs..Wade's been there before because he has a team..

As for the question..The Cavs have Hughes and wouldn't want him and Wade on the same team if they have no good SF...And the Heat have Posey and Walker that can play SF..Who would play SG besides like..Shandon Anderson..So I wouldn't do the trade for these teams..but in a fantasy draft or something I'd definetly take LeBron, who came straight to the NBA and has led his team without someone like Shaq on his team or players who will finish 3-pointers like Wade has.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

LBJ and D-Wade said:


> Ahem this post is old but still...*Obviously you didn't watch LeBron in the playoffs.*They're my two favorite players probably and I watched all the playoffs.I'm pretty sure he went for a triple double in his first playoff game, he also had like..two other triple doubles..(atleast one)...He and Gooden were the only two to play well against the Pistons so he practically carried his team over the best defensive team in the league..
> Not to take anything away from how amazing Wade was in the playoffs LeBron definetly proved himself in his first playoffs..Wade's been there before because he has a team..
> 
> As for the question..The Cavs have Hughes and wouldn't want him and Wade on the same team if they have no good SF...And the Heat have Posey and Walker that can play SF..Who would play SG besides like..Shandon Anderson..So I wouldn't do the trade for these teams..but in a fantasy draft or something I'd definetly take LeBron, who came straight to the NBA and has led his team without someone like Shaq on his team or players who will finish 3-pointers like Wade has.


at the time the post was made *no one* had seen LBJ in the playoffs. not even you

and im intrigued as to why you bumped such an old thread, since youre "new"..hmm.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm afraid I didn't have access to NBA playoffs coverage of the 05-06 season in October '05... nice try, though. Lebron had a nice playoffs run this year, but Wade has clearly taken it to another level. I believe, as do many others, that Wade is a more complete and the overall better player than 'Bron.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> at the time the post was made *no one* had seen LBJ in the playoffs. not even you
> 
> and im intrigued as to why you bumped such an old thread, since youre "new"..hmm.


 :yes:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I would not have traded Wade, not even before the playoffs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

CraZy23 said:


> I want both :biggrin:


 I wonder if we could get both. Wade and Lebron are close friends. I'm sure they'd love to play together. If Lebron ever has issues with Cleveland then I bet we'd be first in line to get him. Man what a duo that would be. That's better than Pippen and MJ, Magic and Kareem, or Kobe+Shaq, or Isiah and Joe. Or West and Chamberlain. That would be awesome.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No. Why would we wanna do that? We already got the best player in the NBA.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CraZy23 said:


> I want both :biggrin:


You got them!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Like i said earlier i use to always argue with ppl whos better but now we GET BOTH..WE CAN CLOSE THIS THRAD WITH JOY!!!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, what a bump.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

People really don't understand how special this is about to be. We're about to see a team that probably wins 4-5 titles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amazing.

I'm not ready to put a title count out there. As we learned, it takes a lot to win a chip. Great teams miss out every year. This team needs to stay healthy, stay together, grow their youth, garner depth, and take care of business. Obviously it'll be at a talent advantage most nights, though.



Flash is the Future said:


> I wonder if we could get both. Wade and Lebron are close friends. I'm sure they'd love to play together. If Lebron ever has issues with Cleveland then I bet we'd be first in line to get him. Man what a duo that would be. That's better than Pippen and MJ, Magic and Kareem, or Kobe+Shaq, or Isiah and Joe. Or West and Chamberlain. That would be awesome.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> People really don't understand how special this is about to be. We're about to see a team that probably wins 4-5 titles.


I understand. But the laker fans are in denial.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dre™;6321400 said:


> People really don't understand how special this is about to be. We're about to see a team that probably wins 4-5 titles.


You can really only view it as 'special' if you're a Heat fan. If you're not a a Heat fan it's pretty devastating, honestly. Only reason for me to be somewhat a fan of this team, is because Mike Miller finally has a chance to get his ring. I'll be pulling for him, but other than that i'm devastated. We need some other 'super-friends' to form in the near future, to counter this. Or else... :whiteflag:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic fans too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

'Melo to the Lakers for Bynum/Artest/Odom/1st. Book it.


----------

